# Non-Easton Aluminums



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*did not TruFlight make their own for a while ??? .....*

American arrow, and some fluted shafts (name escapes me) all did their part 

PintoJK


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

If I recall correctly, there was mention that Yamaha (Japan), at one time, came out with their own line of aluminum arrows.


----------



## wind in face (Apr 29, 2003)

CAE, Mercury.


----------



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

pintojk said:


> American arrow, and some fluted shafts (name escapes me) all did their part
> 
> PintoJK


Oh man, I recall those fluted shafts. They didn't stick around long.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Used to be a British company that made aluminum ("alloy") arrows back in the '50s and '60s. I had a set of their arrows, called "Silver Streak", but I'm not sure of the name of the actual manufacturer.


----------



## kevinh (Aug 2, 2003)

Avia Tube, french I think. Around for a few years. Did Easton acquire them?


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Herter's Inc. had their own aluminum arrows. And alot of the better shooters in Houston Tx. were going to them over the Easton 24 SRTX shafts that we had back then. Late 1950s and early 1960s. They held their spine longer.

Robert


----------

